# Few more pics from Greysmoke Herf



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

First pic. Donation to the herf from non other then Sam Leccia. What a true BOTL!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics. I am sure it was a blast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pics... Sam does it right! Looks like you guys had a Blast


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

wow! Sam's donation is incredible. What a great guy.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the great pics! That was incredibly generous of Sam - never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, make me more jealous I missed it


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

baboruger said:


> Thanks for the pics, make me more jealous I missed it


You missed a hell of a lot of great cigars being passed around too!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pics there!!! Thank you for sharing them!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pics... looks like lots of fun and some great cigars


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like you all had a blast. Great pics. The generosity knows no bounds.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like a blast.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics Patrick!! Thanks for sharing them!! :redface:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nicely done Patrick,great picks.That looks like a great time!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics looks like fun


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!!wish I could have made it


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

happy1 said:


> great pics!!wish I could have made it


I really enjoyed trying your special beverage. Thanks


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

GreySmoke's Mojito's can be found at

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=370495#post370495


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

happy1 said:


> great pics!!wish I could have made it


Quoted for truth!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

insane!Q


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice. Looked like a good time had by all.


----------

